# I almost got killed today in a car accident



## Peterchow

PRAISE THE LORD !!!!!

I was very closed to join my wife in heaven. At 12:10pm today, my car was hit by an oncoming car, running thru a RED LIGHT, at the intersection of Kingsway + Gilley. My car already turned onto Gilley but still about 1/2 way at the intersection. The car was at full speed and the crash turned my car 180 degrees on Gilley. I was heading home to Richmond.

My car rear passenger side was totally smashed up and both side airbags were engaged. I just bought this car a month ago and it has 1600 km.

I apologize to all members who are interested in my recent sale thread regarding my 3 eheim filters. If my wordings are strong in answering your questions, it is me, not you, because I am a little shaken and SHOCK.

I am so glad that my heart is with GOD and I thanked Him as soon as I got hit at the scene. I had 3 witnesses offered to testify that the guy ran thru a RED LIGHT. I AM BLESSED !!!!! 

My neck is a little sore but I will be O.K. For sure, I am opening an injury file. I just called ICBC to report everything.


----------



## Aquaman

OMG glad your allright. Ya never know how your day will turn out . Thankfully you had a few Angels hanging aeound .. Take it easy for a few days to settle down . Emotions do run high in theese situations .can be a bit a an mental/physical swing as well..... PTL Peter your still here .


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Peter, I'm glad you're ok. We'll pray for a speedy recovery. Don't worry about the little stuff for now. The filters, and everything else, can wait.


----------



## ~Lynae

Wow! 
Take it easy for now, I'm sure the members wanting the filters will fully understand what has happened. 
Truly a miracle that you are feeling 'O.K'!!


----------



## Adz1

i am glad you are alright.
hope you start feeling better soon.
i still suffer from chronic pain after my accident in January.


----------



## MadgicBug

Wow.....get some rest and forget about the sale.

Hope you are all right, as you may be a little sore tomorrow.. If you need anything just let me know as your not too far from me.


----------



## Luke78

Peter , 

Glad to hear to hear nothing worse came of this.Take care of yourself first, the rest can wait for a bit.Someone above was looking after you today.

Luke


----------



## hp10BII

Whoa...glad to hear that everything is ok. Rest, recuperate...you never know with these accidents when things act up suddenly.


----------



## beN

holy crap! glad your ok Peter. People need to slow down out there!!! I hope that everything works out for you!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

ben_mbu said:


> holy crap! glad your ok Peter. People need to slow down out there!!! I hope that everything works out for you!!


It's not the speed that kills. It's the fact that people ignore red lights. I once had a lady (I was crossing the street and she was running an amber) yell out that amber means GO and get out of my way!


----------



## onefishtwofish

thank god indeed. i am very glad to hear you are not badly injured.


----------



## snowflakie

Get better soon! I'm glad you are OK


----------



## ninez

Hi Peter

Are you ok?

I just called U and no answer.
I hope you are taking a rest.

Take care.


----------



## simont

thank god your okay, hopefully you'll be okay. gotta be careful, tomorrow you'll be very sore.. u should go check out with a doctor or hospital.. just in case of anything peter, you never know u could have hairline fractures or something so yeah. hope your okay and yes praise the lord!


----------



## budahrox

Yikes Peter!!!
Very glad you're OK!!
I agree, go see a doctor just in case.
Let me know if you need help with anything.
Cheers!!


----------



## josephl

*Wow*

Glad that you are okay Peter.


----------



## catgoldfish

Peter take care of yourself. Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## eternity302

Sigh... drivers nowadays...!!
I'm glad i heard that you're okay!
=) I personally don't know if god exist, but I am thankful that he wuz there for you!


----------



## andyb

*Happy to hear your Ok*

Glad to hear your ok


----------



## Faiora

Definitely see a doctor... 
I know someone who was in the same situation about 6 months ago - for the first few days after the crash she felt fine, but soft tissue damage creeps up and in some ways is worse than breaking bones. Definitely take it easy, rest, and do very light stretching... and see a doctor. 

I hope you recover quickly and that all your claims and everything run smoothly as well. 

Best Wishes.


----------



## petlaur

Just really glad to hear that you're OK, all things considered. I know that area quite well and that is one scary intersection for making turns. FWIW there is a redlight camera @ that intersection to support the witnesses to this incident. Just take care of yourself & not worry about your Eheims for now.


----------



## CRS Fan

Start going to a reputable chiropractor ASAP. It is ICBC related and they will have to foot the bill. Before that, I suggest going to a doctor and getting a complete physical (go to emerge) if need be but do the checkup now.

Good thing you had no immediate injuries.

Best regards, 

Stuart


----------



## Peterchow

ninez said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Are you ok?
> 
> I just called U and no answer.
> I hope you are taking a rest.
> 
> Take care.


I am O.K. but a little tired from all the stuffs happening since the "Forum Big Crash". There were 3 cars involved as my 180 degree turn hit a third car on Gilley at the light. I saw the" went thru red light car" coming right at me and i tired to escape but its speed was tremendous.

I spent a few hours setting up the eheims yesterday and they failed this morning. I know those were minor problems but I am just not in a mood to deal with them, so the buyer can spend sometimes and they will be all GOOD !!!! I kept them in excellent shape.


----------



## aquaboy71

sorry to hear about the accident, peter... rest up, take it easy, and definitely see your doctor... i've had three total-loss car accidents (none my fault) myself and as you probably know, the physical effects of a car accident don't show up until later so good to see a doctor and document every soreness, etc.


----------



## Sargasso

Wow, glad you're OK. 

I had a very similar thing happen three years ago just after I moved to Vancouver, a woman blitzed a light and wrote my truck off. Three months ago, my girlfriend was rear-ended by a dump truck on the TCH. I have to say, Vancouver has some of the most aloof, unskilled drivers I've seen in North America. In some places people drive too fast, some places there are a lot of "country drivers" who don't know where they're going, but in Vancouver drivers just seem to be confused about what they're doing behind the wheel. 

Glad to hear you're OK!


----------



## Claudia

I am happy that u r ok and it wasnt more serious, u have to go to the doctor or even walk in clinic u might not feel too bad right now but tomorrow is when u are gonna feel the aches, u have to make sure that u r ok right now cause u might experience problems after  hugs


----------



## gmachine19

Wow. Good thing your safe. That bastard should get jail time!


----------



## bonsai dave

Hey Peter. I'm glad you are OK. Thank god. I would go and see a doctor soon . Wow there a lot of horrible drivers out there. i hope they throw the book at this person.. Don't let icbc jerk you around like they are doing to me.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

That's right by my place. Holy smokes, glad to hear you are ok.


----------



## Morainy

Glad that you're okay. The account of your accident was scary just to read. I am sure that you're still in shock. You'll need to just drop everything and destress for awhile, if you can.


----------



## CloudySky

Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## BigPete

glad your ok peter!!!!!!! get well soon =D


----------



## rescuepenguin

The important thing is that you are ok. Most people will understand. The people that don't understand are the type you don't want to deal with anyhow. Take it easy, rest, and you know you have many friends here.


----------



## gimlid

Get a good lawyer and dont trust ICBC. TELL DELL he helped me.


----------



## Atom

Glad to hear you are alright. All the best.

People can be really reckless and stupid!


----------



## thefishwife

Peter I am so glad you are still with us! THe lord was looking out for you!

Its good you started a claim with ICBC, I also recommend seeing a doctor so that (the doctor) and ICBC have something on file.

Most likely you will be more sore tomorrow. Thats how I felt after my accident about a month ago.


----------



## seanyuki

Glad that you are alright Peter.....plus a speedy recovery too.


----------



## mysticalnet

take some rest!


----------



## target

Glad you are okay.


----------



## Smiladon

I'm glad to hear that you are safe and uninjured.


----------



## Death's Sting

WOW!

Glad ur OK!!

MAKE SURE U SPEAK TO A LAWYER ASAP!


----------



## MadgicBug

Death's Sting said:


> MAKE SURE U SPEAK TO A LAWYER ASAP!


Do not sign anything or agree to anything from ICBC. After going through something similar with my dad in Toronto, insurance companies will say and do anything so they can get you to sign off.


----------



## Death's Sting

MadgicBug said:


> Do not sign anything or agree to anything from ICBC. After going through something similar with my dad in Toronto, insurance companies will say and do anything so they can get you to sign off.


ya! IME i wouldn't even speak to them before speaking to a lawyer!!


----------



## Bok

Good to see your okay.
Take care out there folks.


----------



## Victor

that's horrible. Get well and rest up


----------



## dean9922

Thank God you are ok...that must have been scarey.....obviously it was not your time to be with our wife at this time.....hope you are feeling ok and all the best to you in your recovery....


----------



## April

very sorry to hear peter. its not your time yet. the fish geeks down here still need you around. 
you need to rest to destress . sorry to hear about your new car being wrecked also. metal can be replaced..you cant. take care.


----------



## tony1928

Thanks goodness you are okay! Peter, good luck with your recovery and with the subsequent ICBC claim. I'm sure you'll be back doing what you love in no time.


----------



## pisces

wowo...the good thing is u okie, take a rest, peter!


----------



## crazy72

Scary stuff. All the best for your recovery. Both physically and mentally. Make sure you take it easy for a while.


----------



## Peterchow

aprils aquarium said:


> very sorry to hear peter. its not your time yet. the fish geeks down here still need you around.
> you need to rest to destress . sorry to hear about your new car being wrecked also. metal can be replaced..you cant. take care.


Yes, April. GOD will not let me rest until my 3 seniors are rested. My mother in law is turning 90 this year and her last week blood pressure was 130/70 without medication, from her family doctor.

And my 2 new tanks with the monsters + discus. I haven't written my will for my fish stuffs yet. I guess I should find a fish friend for this !!!!!

THANKS AGAIN FOR SO MANY OF YOU, GOOD HEARTED MEMBERS, OFFERING ME TREMENDOUS COMFORTS & SUPPORTS !!!!!

My neck + shoulder + back are just starting to show some fatique.

GOD BLESS !!!!!


----------



## Victor

see how you feel tomorrow, hopefully less sore


----------



## Fishkeeper

That's a busy intersection, hate that part of Kingsway. Thank - god you are safe. You are fortunate. Take some time for your self. Any accident is difficult on the system. I'll keep you in my thoughts even though I do not know who you are and hope you feel better.


----------



## Stu_H

hoping your injuries aren't serious and you recover quickly.


----------



## wsl

You should definitely go see a doctor and get checked for any potential injuries. You may have to go see a massage therapist or some such for your neck/shoulder/back if it persists. Hope the fatigue isn't anything serious and that you recover soon.


----------



## 182

Oh man, I'm glad you're OK. Thank God, or whatever divine force, or shear good luck! If I were you, I'd get into see a physiotherapist right away. Stem the pain before it becomes any worse, plus it'll look good on your injury report.

Best of luck.


----------



## Pamela

I'm so sorry to hear that this happened to you Peter. I hope that you are able to rest & relax for the next few days ...just sit back & watch all of your beautiful fishes!


----------



## fraggalrock

Oh my Im so glad you are ok! you had angels protecting you.

Sherry


----------



## Claudia

How r u feeling Peter?


----------



## `GhostDogg´

HOLY CRAP!!!
I'm glad you walked away without any serious injuries.
Same thing happened to me 1st week I got m y car & some idiot in a pickup decides to run a red.
Lucky I saw him out of the corner of my eye & stepped on the gas.
The guys wa so drunk that he didn't even know what he did & kept driving.
I was a ball of emotions @ the time & the guy behind me was lucky he slammed on the brakes. He stopped to see if I was ok.
I went to see if I could find this jerk but he was long gone.

Take so time to heal mentally & physically.
The man was mos def on your side.


----------



## pieces71

Hi Peter,
everyday I do pass that intersection to and from work,there are cameras on that catch the red light beater,I think you can use that as well as evidence in addition to those 2 witnesses...


----------



## Peterchow

pieces71 said:


> Hi Peter,
> everyday I do pass that intersection to and from work,there are cameras on that catch the red light beater,I think you can use that as well as evidence in addition to those 2 witnesses...


Thank you for your heads up. Your message really gives me a lot of comforts. Nowadays, even with witness, things can go the other way. ICBC called me yesterday my car has transferred to their compound for inspection. My appointnment is Wed. and by then, I will know if my car is repairable or a total loss. Now, I know why the police did not ask a lot of questions at the scene as the CAMERA will do all the works.

Thanks again for everybody's comforts to me. WHEN IT RAINS. IT POURS. My new monsters have developed icks. The heater did not connect properly so the water was cold for a couple of nights, and the same day I had my car accident, I caught them with icks. I have raised the temp to 82 with salt treatment. This was my new 210 gal 2 weeks ago.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Peterchow said:


> Thanks again for everybody's comforts to me. WHEN IT RAINS. IT POURS. My new monsters have developed icks. The heater did not connect properly so the water was cold for a couple of nights, and the same day I had my car accident, I caught them with icks. I have raised the temp to 82 with salt treatment. This was my new 210 gal 2 weeks ago.


Sorry to hear about all your problems, Peter. Ick is easy to beat in bigger fishes which are strong, so you needn't worry. Sometimes He does things we don't understand, but eventually the purpose will be revealed.


----------



## keitarosan

pm sent peter.....


----------



## Peterchow

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sorry to hear about all your problems, Peter. Ick is easy to beat in bigger fishes which are strong, so you needn't worry. Sometimes He does things we don't understand, but eventually the purpose will be revealed.


Hi Gary,

" He does things we don't understand, but eventually the purpose will be revealed " - THANKS FOR THIS GREAT COMFORT & REMINDER. We are only servants + temporary custodians. Once my monster tank is set up now, the rest is adjustable !!!!!!


----------



## L!$A

Wow Peter!! Glad to hear you are okay. 
Good things happen to good people!!!


----------



## Peterchow

*Blessings continue after my car accident*

After readjusting my daily activities to compensate for this unforeseen event, my personal life is coming back with tremendous blessings :

ICBC meeting :

My 2 very strong witnesses already testified with ICBC that the culprit went thru a red light, so unofficially he is 100% at fault. The culprit is looking for a lawyer to burn his $$$$. The total damage is estimated at $17000 by the body shop. Will decide which options to take next week.

Physio meeting :

Had 2 sessions. My left neck + back are out a little, but will recover in time.

Fish activities :

Lost all my monster fish in a water crash. My monster tank now becomes a koi tank. Well, life goes on !!!!!!
To treat myself after all these unexpected events, today I bought myself 4 very fancy Japanese goldfish(No top fin).












































THANK YOU FOR VIEWING.


----------



## onefishtwofish

very nice fish Peter. thanks for the update. glad to hear things r looking up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sorry to hear about the tank crash Peter. I'm glad you continue to have a positive attitude.


----------



## MadgicBug

Hopefully that is the last of the bad luck string and the the gold fish will bring you good luck.


----------



## H .

take care, Peter. driving great vancouver area, you *always* have to pay extra attention...


----------



## Aquaman91

Some people just think theyre the only ones on the friggin road. Hope you get better soon, sucks to hear about your new car too.


----------



## Peterchow

*More recent update*

PRAISE THE LORD !!!!

ICBC called me today advising my case has finalized that the other party is held 100% responsible for the accident. My 2 very strong witnessses, who were drivers at the time, testified that the culprit went thru a red light. I am now FREE from any liability.

My injury file is still open as my left neck + back have slow recovery but some improvement.

Thanks again for all your comforts + supports !!!!!


----------



## plantedinvertz

Glad to hear !!!


----------



## Pamela

Great news! Hope your neck & back feel better soon too


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Good new Peter, your faithfulness has been rewarded.


----------



## crazy72

Great news. All the best to a full recovery. Peace of mind on the liability front can only help.


----------



## icecool

I saw your post just now and thank god you are okay Peter. Get well soon!


----------

